# Puy de Fou ?? Theme park ?



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

A friend has just given me a 2010 brochure on "Puy Du Fou" and recommended me to visit next time in the area by Rochelle.
Looks like some good entertainment..

http://www.puydufou.com/en#

Anyone been ? Any comments ??
The book is all in French and from the little I understand you can stay overnight in "camping car" for 5 euro..
It appears to be about 30 euro in and they also do an annual pass for 57 euro that includes free overnighting....


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's big, very big. Airplanes with banners flying over Vandee beaches this summer. Didn't go but heard it described as Alton Towers plus!

Dick


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, we live not too far from there in the vendee ,your friend is correct .. go and see it ,its realy spectacular, and yes, overnight motorhome parking is within easy walking distance ,and quite secure ,i would certainly recomend this to anyone ,,but be prepared to pre book in high season ..ie ,june july and august ..regards Les


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Went there last year for the day, the Tour de France presentation was held there Brilliant place.  

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Nothing like Alton Towers. This is a themed park rather than a theme park. Well worth a visit, every attraction is a spectacle the like of which you will not find anywhere else. Be prepared for a very long day and be sure to book the evening show.
There is a free aire in the park.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't think there are any big dippers there though. It's truly best theme park we have ever been to.

Will go back one day.

Greenie

Ps there is a very large aire there too!


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

we visited a few years ago and would dearly love to visit again.

I think next time we will get a two day ticket so it is a bit more relaxed to fit all the shows/theatres in.

There is a good website which may give you more idea of what is offered (you'll have to google it!).

Eddie & Julie


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Been twice and probably still not spent enough time there during the day, and the evening show is spectacular. If you do all the daytime stuff and the evening show in one day it is really exhausting so it is probably better to try and split it over two days, especially if you are overnighting...
Well worth the money IMO

Catz


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Called in for two nights, with one very full day in the park, late September last year. Absolutely brilliant!! 
The aire was very good, while the park was absolutely excellent. Spectacular!! 
Amazing attention to detail in all 'shows'. Only wish that we had more time there.
Will certainly go again next time we're in the region and would recommend it to anyone. Go for it!!!
Lindsay


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Here it is under construction
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Le+...es,+Vendee,+Pays+de+la+Loire,+France&t=k&z=17

Use streetview to look at the pictures taken inside it - quite spectacular.

Mappy shows it later on and shows the Camping Car area very clearly.

http://en.mappy.com/#d=D11,+85590,+Les+Epesses,+Pays+de+la+Loire,+France&p=map


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all..
It's now on my list for next year  
Looking forward to it all..


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

We had a fantastic. Two day visit in July.

In three vans, three families, six adults and four kids.

Booked a two day pass on tinternet, before we left.

Aire is massive but safe. 5 euro per day.

Take yor own drinks and pic nic

Do not forget to get the translation headphones.

Great place.

Mark


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

First went there about 16 years ago and about 5 times since the most recent being last year. It has grown since we first went the most spectacular is the evening show with the most amazing scenes and fireworks followed closely by the Roman colusseum, then see the Viking village and try to figure out how they did it. The next amazing thing is the Bird display. We finished off with the Musketeers show and then a coffee in the 1920s village near the exit perfect.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Make sure you check the dates as the evening show is not available every day and you will need to book for it. 
The good thing is you can return to your MH during the day for your lunch etc which makes it more affordable.
JP


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Worth going to France for!

Get to the Aire early. 

Fab historical theme park, need more than a day really to comfortably experience it.

They throw Christians to lions in the Coliseum, Vikings and all sorts!

The evening show is Magnificent. I have never seen anything like it. (CHECK for DATES of evening show) 

If you are looking for something like Alton Towers, don't go.

It's NOT just for kids.

Debs


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*theme park*

went last year. Excellent time had by all .


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

After reading about people's experience of it on here, I marked it on the map to visit "sometime" Finally made it this year and all I can say is "why did we wait so long"

We went in June, didn't book just turned up. £44 each for a 2 day pass without the evening cinemascope event.

Aire is massive, up to 1000 van space, 5euros per night, bread shop every morning and about half a mile from the park entrance, there is a landtrain if the distance is a little too far to walk.

Arrived around 6ish, booked tickets for following day, settled down for a relaxing evening, had an early night, 10ish when world war 3 broke out, music, fireworks, guns, cannons, cheers. What the h*ll was happening. Found out the next day that it was the evening spectacular. Tried to book but it wasn't scheduled to run that night. An excuse to return one day, as if I needed an excuse, would go everyday for a week if I could.

OH didn't like the idea of a medieval themed park, but agreed to give it a try. He was sold, went to the "Ballet of the Birds" 3 times. A truly brilliant event.

We'll be back. Worth every penny.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The story of the parc is interesting. It was started by a local lad who studied drama in Paris. He returned to an economically run down area with a derelict Chateau. He started the parc on a low level with volunteers,I think the show still relies on volunteers. 
Over the year the profits have been ploughed back into the Parc developments and the local economy. The Radio station was funded by the Parc and the Horse riders are trained at the School of equitation along with other riders. They also contribute to a regional development fund and saved,I think,the local heritage steam train.
What a story!!!!


----------

